# Ein Wechsler antivalent in Safety-SPS auswerten.



## Nickelkoerper (15 September 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,

zur Überwachung eines Differenzdrucksensors für einen Mindestvolumenstrom habe ich einen Wechsler-Kontakt zur Verfügung. Macht es Sinn diesen antivalent in einer
Safety SPS auszuwerten? Also mit einer Test-Takt beaufschlagten Zuleitung zur Wurzel und dann in zwei Eingänge der F-SPS?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 September 2022)

Vielleicht macht es Sinn, vielleicht auch nicht.

Bei so wenig Angaben wird dir niemand eine sinnvolle Antwort geben können.


----------



## DennisBerger (15 September 2022)

> Macht es Sinn


Gefährdungsanalyse / Risikobeurteilung?


----------



## Nickelkoerper (16 September 2022)

Hallo, 
es handelt sich um einen Thermalölerhitzer, welcher einen Mindestvolumenstrom benötigt, damit die zulässige Filmtemperatur des Öls nicht überschritten wird. Ausgewertet wird dieser in jedem fall über die F-SPS und Schaltet bei Unterschreitung die Heizung ab. Meinen Frage bezog sich auf die Nutzung des antivalenten Signals, welches der Wechsler ja bietet. Ich kann ja auch einfach ein Kontakt nehmen und einkanalig rückführen. Die eigentliche Differenzdruckmessung und das Schaltglied (Wechsler) sind ja ebenfalls nur einkanalig.
Gefordert ist SIL2.


----------



## stevenn (16 September 2022)

Nickelkoerper schrieb:


> Hallo,
> es handelt sich um einen Thermalölerhitzer, welcher einen Mindestvolumenstrom benötigt, damit die zulässige Filmtemperatur des Öls nicht überschritten wird. Ausgewertet wird dieser in jedem fall über die F-SPS und Schaltet bei Unterschreitung die Heizung ab. Meinen Frage bezog sich auf die Nutzung des antivalenten Signals, welches der Wechsler ja bietet. Ich kann ja auch einfach ein Kontakt nehmen und einkanalig rückführen. Die eigentliche Differenzdruckmessung und das Schaltglied (Wechsler) sind ja ebenfalls nur einkanalig.
> Gefordert ist SIL2.


ist es vielleicht einfacher die Temperatur zu messen?


----------



## Nickelkoerper (16 September 2022)

Temperatur wird ebenfalls gemessen und ausgewertet (STB). Aber im Falle einer zu niedrigen Strömung (z.B. Ausfall einer Zwangsumlaufpumpe) könnte ein lokaler unzulässiger Temperaturanstieg im Erhitzer (Rohrschlange) nicht ausreichend schnell detektiert werden.


----------



## Tommi (18 September 2022)

Also, zu der Frage als solche, macht es Sinn, beide Signale des Wechslers anzuschließen? Ja, um Sensorleitungsfehler
mitzubekommen. Die sind da, also nutze sie.

Ob das ausreicht, um insgesamt SIL2 zu erreichen, kann ich aus der Ferne nicht sagen.
Hat der Differenzdrucksensor denn irgendwelche Kennwerte?
Oder kannst Du Beides, Differenzdruck und Temperatur auswerten?
Wenn Dfferenzdruck nicht geht und Temperatur zu langsam reagiert, ist das immer
noch besser als nix...


----------



## Nickelkoerper (19 September 2022)

Guten Morgen,
die Temperatur und die Strömung werden parallel sicherheitsgerichtet gemessen und ausgewertet. 
Auszug Datenblatt des Differenzdruckmessgerät: 



Stimmt, ich könnte bestimmen das ein Fehler in der Sensorleitung vorliegt.
Plausibilität des Signals teste ich durch den Status der Pumpen-> Wenn die Pumpen ausgeschaltet werden muss auch die Strömung abfallen. 
Ausgewertet wird das Ganze in einer PILZ PNOZ mB1 SPS.


----------



## s_kraut (19 September 2022)

stevenn schrieb:


> ist es vielleicht einfacher die Temperatur zu messen?


möglicherweise wäre es sogar einfach, die Temperatursignale sicherheitsgerichtet zu messen/überwachen.
Signal entweder in PT100-Dreidraht oder -Vierdraht und über ein geeignetes Auswertegerät, oder gleich als 4..20mA-Signal direkt auf die F-SPS.
Nahezu alle Signalfehler können dann erkannt werden: Kurzschluss, QUerschluss, Erdschluss.
Drift muss halt durch geeignet regelmäßige Kalibrierung kompensiert werden.


----------



## Nickelkoerper (20 September 2022)

Hallo, 
die Temperatur-Signale werden sicherheitsgerichtet erfasst (PT100 mit 3-Leiter und Auswertgerät (STB) nach DIN EN 14579). Damit diese aber auch zuverlässig messen, ist eine Mindestströmung notwendig. Diese überprüfe ich mit dem oben genannten Gerät. 
Sobald eine der Bedingungen nicht erfüllt ist, wird die Heizung abgeschaltet. 
Mir gings nur darum ob es Sinn macht den Wechsler zu nutzen anstatt einkanalig zurückzuführen. Tommi hat das ja im Beitrag #7 klargestellt, das hiermit  Fehler in der Leitung erkannt werden können.


----------



## DennisBerger (21 September 2022)

reicht denn ein PT100 Fühler nach eurer Bewertung? was wenn der falsche Werte anzeigt?

Wären 2 nicht sicherer, deren Werte  permanent   verglichen werden und bei Abweichung von x°K ein Alarm kommt?

das gleiche mit dem Strömungswächter?


----------



## s_kraut (21 September 2022)

Pt100 zeigen normal nix falsches an. Der widerstand wird normal nicht so heiß dass er nennenswert verdampft. Pt100-3-Draht kann leitungskompensiert werden.
Gefährlich werden kann z.b. korosion, aber das geht auch nicht von heut auf morgen und kann durch geeignete Inspektionen aufgedeckt werden. 
Aber hast schon recht, redundant ausgeführte Messstellen sind prinzipiell zuverlässiger.
Systematische Ausfälle berücksichtigen!


----------



## DennisBerger (21 September 2022)

Gerade Korrosion hat bei uns schon falsche Temperaturen angezeigt, ebenso kabelbrüche usw.. wenn es die gefährdungsbeurteilung hergibt, sollte man redundant abfragen, weiss ja nicht was genau passiert wenn falsche Werte ankommen.


----------

